# Planning my Next Cycle, Suggestions please



## akwild1 (Apr 9, 2016)

Looking to do 3 cc of a tri blend 150 mg Test E, 150 mg Tren E, 100 mg Mast E for 12 weeks... with use of 
Clen 2 weeks on 2 weeks off, 
cytomel also 2 weeks on 2 weeks off, 
250 Ius HCG EOD throughout cycle, and 500 ius EOD after cycle 2-3 weeks prior to PCT 
Anavar (Not sure of doses yet)
And Win (not sure of doses yet )

 This would be my 2nd cycle, my first one consisted of the above Tri-blend for 10 weeks, with 5 weeks of anadrol. had great gains lost some fat and built some muscle, looking for round two to pack little more punch ,with little water retention... what do you all think ? any suggestions on a better stack, my ears are open.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 9, 2016)

what ever happened to a test only cycle?why did you decide it was a good idea to run 4 compounds on your first cycle and 7 on your second?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 9, 2016)

Doesn't seem like enough shit. Maybe add some deca and some tbol and you should be good.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 9, 2016)

how do you know what compound is doing what? If sides come how do you know how to handle it with so many different steroids in the mix?


----------



## Jason126 (Apr 9, 2016)

I think it's a horrible idea! First, way to many compounds for your second cycle. Second, never go with a blend like that. You can't control or adjust The dosages as needed.  And third if you do have bad sides you're using Long estered gear so it will take to long to get out of your system.


----------



## akwild1 (Apr 9, 2016)

Jason126 said:


> I think it's a horrible idea! First, way to many compounds for your second cycle. Second, never go with a blend like that. You can't control or adjust The dosages as needed.  And third if you do have bad sides you're using Long estered gear so it will take to long to get out of your system.




There's nothing in the above that I havnt taken before my first cycle was basically two different cycles back to back , first one was s 7 week all oral because I didn't know better than I switched to the above cycle I mentioned as my first . So beings I've taken everything mentioned without known issues - I feel safe running it all as stated. But also just because I feel safe doesn't mean it is . And that is why I'm here asking for opinions.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 9, 2016)

akwild1 said:


> There's nothing in the above that I havnt taken before my first cycle was basically two different cycles back to back , first one was s 7 week all oral because I didn't know better than I switched to the above cycle I mentioned as my first . So beings I've taken everything mentioned without known issues - I feel safe running it all as stated. But also just because I feel safe doesn't mean it is . And that is why I'm here asking for opinions.



your cycle selections are horrible and go against all the rules of aas..Even if you did experience sides most likely you had no idea they were even going on..


----------



## akwild1 (Apr 9, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> your cycle selections are horrible and go against all the rules of aas..Even if you did experience sides most likely you had no idea they were even going on..





So I value your opinion, and yes my selections may not be the greatest, nor obviously has my mentors selections and guidance for me, which in turn is why I've turned to the forumn to ask about these cycles he's saying I should do etc... So what would you reccomend ?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 9, 2016)

you could have made great gains on test only for a first and second cycle.Using 4 compounds on your first cycle is crazy to me ..Where do you go from there? Your second cycle you already wanna use 7 compounds lol..whats next 14 compounds? First cycle test only.. second cycle test add a oral..this way you will know what every steroid your putting into your body is doing..You dont need that much gear to make gains for  a new user


----------



## akwild1 (Apr 9, 2016)

So what orals would you reccomend if I were to drop back to just a test and oral cycle ? Also what ester of test would you reccomend for lean muscle gains and fat loss ? Thanks for your info btw .


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 9, 2016)

akwild1 said:


> So what orals would you reccomend if I were to drop back to just a test and oral cycle ? Also what ester of test would you reccomend for lean muscle gains and fat loss ? Thanks for your info btw .



Lean muscle gains and fat loss is a product of diet. Test esters have zero role in this. Test is test. The only difference is half life. 

Test and whatever oral you want. Or no oral. Doesn't really matter. Focus on your calories in versus out.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 9, 2016)

If you really have to run an oral go with anavar. Dbol will make you hold water and you don't know how to control that yet.


----------



## gh0st (Apr 9, 2016)

Why does everyone seem to want to just ruin it all for themselves and jump str8 to tren? Every other post i read about guys out lining there 1st or 2nd cycles is all tren tren tren.

Every compound u ever do from now on is just going to be a disappointment. not just that but why jump right on tren when u can accomplish the same goals with just test and maybe an oral.

IF your first cycle was a tri blend. what to u know what the test was giving u results if u have never ran JUST TEST alone. What do u know what the mast or tren was giving u for results if u never them each solo with just test?


----------



## gh0st (Apr 9, 2016)

akwild1 said:


> So what orals would you reccomend if I were to drop back to just a test and oral cycle ? Also what ester of test would you reccomend for lean muscle gains and fat loss ? Thanks for your info btw .




 fat loss is all about your diet. building solid lean muscle is all about your diet. this may not make sense...and some more exp. guys may not exactly agree
 jimo of course. your are either cutting or bulking. very hard to try and build solid lean muscle and loose fat at the same time(recomp) with your main tool being the drugs. im no pro. i try to keep things simple. bulk, putting on weight. or cut, lossing fat, hardening up, getting more vascular... Pick one or the other..this makes choosing which compounds to use much easier. if u need PED's at all that is

"250 Ius HCG EOD throughout cycle, and 500 ius EOD after cycle 2-3 weeks prior to PCT"
this is also not nessisarry. go with either 500iu/wk during cycle(BEST OPTION) or the blast of 500iu ED while waiting for esters to clear prior to pct. 250iu EOD is more like 750iu of HCG/wk. not nessisary. just 500iu/wk. 250 Monday. 250 Thurdays


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 10, 2016)

akwild1 said:


> Looking to do 3 cc of a tri blend 150 mg Test E, 150 mg Tren E, 100 mg Mast E for 12 weeks... with use of
> Clen 2 weeks on 2 weeks off,
> cytomel also 2 weeks on 2 weeks off,
> 250 Ius HCG EOD throughout cycle, and 500 ius EOD after cycle 2-3 weeks prior to PCT
> ...



Seven different compounds on your second cycle, what could possibly go wrong, may as well add in DNP, halotestin, cheque drops, insulin and HGH and be a REAL man. (Please realise I'm kidding)


----------



## gh0st (Apr 10, 2016)

honestly maybe looking into HGH and/or peptides wouldnt be a bad idea if looking for fat loss. esp HGH or gh peps, hgh frag, helios


----------



## akwild1 (Apr 10, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> Seven different compounds on your second cycle, what could possibly go wrong, may as well add in DNP, halotestin, cheque drops, insulin and HGH and be a REAL man. (Please realise I'm kidding)



Lol - I kinda like your stack an I'm not kidding  

You know - yes I'm new, yes I did some research , perhaps not enough- but damn the Internet cause when ya research the perfect cycle and you hear tren and anadrol repeated over an over with test and other stuff- you see insane before an after pics - it never says this was my 6th cycle - if new please don't attempt - I just see - that's the results I want , I wanna be like him and damnit if I didn't buy into it. So maybe I'm gallable or whatever you wanna call it - but unless I have some major damage that pct won't fix and some recovery time after pct before next cycle - than I'd say I either got lucky - or these steroids ain't shit compared to all the cocaine and whatever else I've put in my body over the years so I never noticed any sides other than a slight increase in acne , and extreme sex drive ... So I'm praying for a good happy Ending after pct and 12-16 weeks off beyond that.  So I got time to get my ass chewed about what I did and didn't do , and figure out my next cycle -


----------



## gh0st (Apr 10, 2016)

But you should be reading , then asking these questions BEFORE the cycle. not after. if u read enough EVERYTHING tells u not to run tren on your first cycle, not even your 2nd, or your 3rd or 4th.
Every article...even the old school crap suggest test only your first cycle. novice cycles test with an oral and maybe one other compound!


----------



## Jada (Apr 10, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> you could have made great gains on test only for a first and second cycle.Using 4 compounds on your first cycle is crazy to me ..Where do you go from there? Your second cycle you already wanna use 7 compounds lol..whats next 14 compounds? First cycle test only.. second cycle test add a oral..this way you will know what every steroid your putting into your body is doing..You dont need that much gear to make gains for  a new user



For me this says it all, no need for me to add anything . +1 bundy


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 10, 2016)

akwild1 said:


> Lol - I kinda like your stack an I'm not kidding
> 
> You know - yes I'm new, yes I did some research , perhaps not enough- but damn the Internet cause when ya research the perfect cycle and you hear tren and anadrol repeated over an over with test and other stuff- you see insane before an after pics - it never says this was my 6th cycle - if new please don't attempt - I just see - that's the results I want , I wanna be like him and damnit if I didn't buy into it. So maybe I'm gallable or whatever you wanna call it - but unless I have some major damage that pct won't fix and some recovery time after pct before next cycle - than I'd say I either got lucky - or these steroids ain't shit compared to all the cocaine and whatever else I've put in my body over the years so I never noticed any sides other than a slight increase in acne , and extreme sex drive ... So I'm praying for a good happy Ending after pct and 12-16 weeks off beyond that.  So I got time to get my ass chewed about what I did and didn't do , and figure out my next cycle -



I basically fell prey to the same shit. It wasn't until I realized that my training and diet were a mess and no amount of drugs could fix it that I actually made gains.  

It sucks to admit but this shit takes a long ass time


----------

